# كاريكاتور مضحك جداً..



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2010)

*




*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*


*



*

شو رأيكم مين اكبر

هههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2010)

هههههههه تحفه وفكرته جديده
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (2 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة كليمو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 فبراير 2010)

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
مين ابن مين هههههههههههههه
ثانكس كليمووو​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2010)

*روووووووووووعه

جدا جدا

شكرا ليكم


ههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2010)

*جميل جدا يا كليمو

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2010)

مارووووو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


جميل خالص كليمو​*


----------



## نونوس14 (4 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامدين كليمو*
*ميرسى كتييييييييييييير*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (4 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه
حلوين خالص
ربنا يباركك


----------



## coptic hero (4 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههه البرص ده ابن ابنه ههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## elamer1000 (5 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوين


----------



## raffy (5 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه
رائع يا كليمو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلويين اوي​


----------



## +febronia+ (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اووووووي ليك
كتير حلو​


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2010)

*النهيسى


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2010)

*تاسوني

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2010)

*مايكل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## zama (7 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوين كتير يسلمو كليمو


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ع الصور الجميييييييييلة جدا جدا ربنا يباركك هههههههه حلوة


----------



## tena_tntn (7 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههه
شكرا*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (8 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
هههههههههههههههه
حلوين قوي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## نفرتاري (8 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا جامدة جامد
ميرسى يا باشا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

نونوس

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

منال بنت العدرا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

كوبتك هيروووو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

*elamer1000


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

*
رافي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

*روماني

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

*فوفو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

*زاما

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

*
ديدي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

*طحبوش

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

*تينا تن

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## jojo_angelic (12 فبراير 2010)

هههههههه صدق اتضحـــك
              شكرااااااااااا كليمــــــــــــــو


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2010)

ضحكة طفل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2010)

نفرتاري

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## مملكة الغابة (13 فبراير 2010)

اية الجمال دة هى دى الطبيعة على حق
مية مية وجامدين
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2010)

jojo_angelic

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_جامدين اوى    يا باشا   زى ما اتعودا منك  _​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (14 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لك*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

jojo_angelic

ايامك كلها ضحك

شكرا للمرور


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> اية الجمال دة هى دى الطبيعة على حق
> مية مية وجامدين
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



الشكر الك ولتشجيعك

اختي

يسوع يباركك


----------



## جورج سمير @ (22 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارف اعمل فيك اية يا كليمو 
بحد حاجات جامدة


----------



## Mason (22 فبراير 2010)

_ههههههههههههه_
_اية الجمال دا_
_ميرسى كتيييييييييير أخى كليمو_​


----------

